# Bike path now open along 101 between Ventura & Santa Barbara



## Hollywood

WOW. 3 1/2 miles of protected bike path on the west side of the 101. No more riding on the freeway shoulder to get to Santa Barbara. A group of us rode up on Saturday from LA and we were all in shock when we saw how nice it was. Bravo to whoever made that happen. 

New Highway and Bike Lanes Opening on Highway 101 | News - KEYT


----------



## chudak

I saw the pictures a few weeks ago. I'm not impressed with some parts of it, like that intersection shown at 5 seconds in where people stopped at the bike path stop sign cannot check for high speed traffic exiting the freeway before continuing. I have a feeling there is going to be a bad accident there before long. Someone coming off the freeway is gonna T-bone someone in the bike path.


----------



## Hollywood

chudak said:


> I saw the pictures a few weeks ago. I'm not impressed with some parts of it, like that intersection shown at 5 seconds in where people stopped at the bike path stop sign cannot check for high speed traffic exiting the freeway before continuing. I have a feeling there is going to be a bad accident there before long. Someone coming off the freeway is gonna T-bone someone in the bike path.


"some parts of it"? There's only one intersection in 3.5 miles. Ten of us made it through unscathed


----------



## Hollywood

Instagram vid


----------



## redondoaveb

Got to ride this bike path today. A few of us drove up to Ventura, rode up the path that parallels 33 and then cut over to the 150 around Lake Casitas and then down to the 101 in Carpenteria and back to Ventura. Really nice ride, beautiful day. A couple of sketchy areas on 150 but not a lot of auto traffic so that was good. They did a really nice job on the new path next to the 101.


----------



## Special Eyes

Hollywood said:


> Instagram vid QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't listen to the noise.


----------



## tvJefe

Extend this from Santa Monica to Santa Barbara and I'll be happy.


----------



## Hollywood

You're welcome!! Thanks for the helpful comment!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno

cool.


----------



## arai_speed

Rode this about a week ago, a pure joy. Smooth surface with the ocean (and the ocean breeze) for most of the way.


----------



## Frankuota

Why did they put a fence/rail on the west side? easier to get hurt that way isn't it?


----------



## fflutterffly

I road this recently and yes it is beautiful, but damn is it noisy! Clean, safe and located right at the shore. Not so good when you have an on shore wind or a rainy day with winds. I found it a little slick and had to take care. Better than what we had which was iffy at best when the 18 wheelers pressed the shoulder!
This is a bit prissy, but I wish they would make an alternative route at Bates Road so we didn't have to climb that hill. For some reason it just kills me.


----------



## Hollywood

Frankuota said:


> Why did they put a fence/rail on the west side? easier to get hurt that way isn't it?


huh? As opposed to a nose dive down to the sand?


----------



## fflutterffly

There has already been a problem at that intersection where cars exit and path meet. I believe I saw flowers there.


----------



## Frankuota

Hollywood said:


> huh? As opposed to a nose dive down to the sand?


I don't know, it looks like there is no room for mistakes or sudden moves to sides without hitting the rails and going down hard. Maybe it is much wider than it appears in the OP picture. Maybe one of these days I'll make the drive and try it.


----------



## fflutterffly

Actually there is room for only two bikes to pass each other when busy. When empty you can ride side by side, unless someone comes up from behind un announced. It's a great ride, don't get me wrong, and they did a perfect job for what they had to work with. At least they took the dangers of cycling seriously and tried hard to make it more accessible for all.


----------



## Frankuota

A dedicated bike path is always a great improvement to safety and recreation, however I would have preferred not to have rails since it gives you more room to maneuver without hitting your bars to the rails. Rails just reduce the usable area of a path. 

Around my area the used the space left by a railroad track to make a bike trail (Pacific Electric trail) but, the bonehead that designed the path used concrete with a gap of over an inch between sections. After you ride 20 or so miles your wrists are very much hurt from the shock of your wheels through your bars in to your hands. So unless you ride a fat tire style bike, the trail is basically useless IMO.


----------



## arai_speed

I rode the path and never felt like I needed more room to maneuver, nor did the rails interfere with riding either solo or when passing slower riders.

Suffice to say a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## fflutterffly

I'm sorry I forgot to mention the main reason for the west side fence, A steep drop is just lurking along that side and it discourages pedestrians a bit from climbing up on to the path. I'd love to try Frankuota's trail with my Specialized Roubaix just to see how much shock it can absorb under those condition. So far it's the best bike for my purpose I've ever owned... and I've owned a lot of two wheelers. Let's all get a ride together and check it out!!!!


----------



## terbennett

Frankuota said:


> A dedicated bike path is always a great improvement to safety and recreation, however I would have preferred not to have rails since it gives you more room to maneuver without hitting your bars to the rails. Rails just reduce the usable area of a path.
> 
> Around my area the used the space left by a railroad track to make a bike trail (Pacific Electric trail) but, the bonehead that designed the path used concrete with a gap of over an inch between sections. After you ride 20 or so miles your wrists are very much hurt from the shock of your wheels through your bars in to your hands. So unless you ride a fat tire style bike, the trail is basically useless IMO.


+1. Pacific Electric Trail was an excellent idea, but poorly exceuted in many respects hate riding it. Those gaps in the pavement are why I would rather take Foothill instead. I only ride it when riding with my kids. Wish it was more like the SART. Would be a nicer ride.


----------

